# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لماذا أوصانا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن نأكل 3-5-7 تمرات في الصباح؟

## عفاف الهدى

*ولماذا أوصانا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن نأكل 3-5-7 تمرات في الصباح؟*
 *وأن الأفضل أكل 7 تمرات* *مؤخرا كان الاكتشاف التالي ..* *فمنذ وقت قريب اكتشف أن أكل التمر أو البلح يولد هالة زرقاء اللون حول جسم الإنسان،*  *ووجد  أن تلك الهالة الطيفية ذات اللون الأزرق تشكل درعا واقيا وحاجزا مانعا  لعديد من الأمواج الكهرومغناطيسية اللامرئية من الجن والحسد والسحر والعين  الحاسدة وخلافه ..* *والجن يصبحون غير قادرين على أختراق هذا الحاجز الذي ولدته الطاقة المنبثقة من العناصر الموجودة في التمر،* *وخاصة عنصر الفسفور الغني بالالكترونات والتي تزيل الشحنات الموجبة التي يحبها الجن ومظهرها الاثارة والتهيج لدى الانسان ..* *ومن المعروف ان لمركبات هذا العنصر اشعاعات تألقية فوسفورية تدعم الطيف الأزرق*  *وتمنع اختراق الجن لهذا الحاجز الطيفي في حين أنهم قادرون على اختراق كافة الأطياف والتعامل معها.* *سبحانك ربي ما أعظمك.*

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..

معلومآت قيمة ..

تسسلمي غآليتي ..

يعطيك آلف عآآفية ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة عالتواجد

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر اتي لمروركم هنا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي وي اجل راحت علي ما احب التمر  

طرح مفيد

يسلمووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالمرور

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..
شكراً كثيراً على المعلومات الحلوة
تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو غناتي

----------

